# Auckland tops 'most expensive' suburbs list



## anski

Well this does not come as any surprise as I have witnessed the escalating house prices where I live. Last month a 2 bedroom apartment which was for sale in 2001 for $230,000 sold at auction for $730,000 with 2 very determined bidders!

Auckland population has grown & with it the demand for property.




> House hunters on a tight budget will want to stay clear of Auckland’s Herne Bay, but might take comfort in knowing the average house in Patea, Taranaki, costs little more than what most people spend on a deposit.
> 
> Fourteen of the 15 most expensive suburbs to live in New Zealand are in Auckland, which for most will come as no surprise.
> 
> The 15 cheapest suburbs are more diverse as they are spread throughout the country – but none of the most populated cities make the list.
> 
> The country’s and Auckland’s most expensive suburbs include Parnell, Remuera, Takapuna and Mission Bay, according to recent data from Quotable Value (QV).



This story appeared you can read it in full by clicking on this link.

Auckland tops 'most expensive' suburbs list | Stuff.co.nz


----------

